# BARF frozen diet



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone feed the BARF frozen diet? I have recently started Yukki on it and he just loves it. The owner of the store where I buy it from feeds her dogs the raw frozen diet exclusively, adding uncooked bones for calcium and bully-type bones and sticks for chews. She rotates between different types of protein (chicken, lamb, beef, etc) and also rotates the different brand names of the frozen raw food manufactures that she carries in her store. Aside from the germs on Yukki's mouth after eating, which I always wash when he is done with his supper, I am concerned about adding supplements. I have been told there is no need for adding a single thing to this food but I am still worried. Yukki is due for a check up soon so I will have some blood work drawn just to make sure all is well there. Any suggestions and help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

My breeder is feeding the BARF frozen diet and made many positive results with it than giving the dry food. 
She said they get less teeth stain and you have to feed less quantity because it's 100% pure meat. We have a BARF Express here where to buy it from, it's a Barfcomplete and all natural ingredients specially for sensitive or dogs with allergies.
I feed canned food so I haven't tried it yet. 
Here's an interesting link about Barf diet. Unfortunately it's in german but may be you can use the translater to read it!

B.A.R.F. - Ernährung durch BARFEN

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

wow, it sounds interesting but...they couldn't come up with a better name than BARF?? lol. That is a total turn off....


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I know it....but it stands for Biologically Appropriate Raw Food. Sometimes it also stands for Bones And Raw Food. BARF makes me think of what my little Yukki might do if the food didn't agree with him. Anyway, he loves it and so far he is doing well. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Frozen barf...._mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm_....LOL!!!! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i feed mine dehydrated raw food from paw naturaw or stella and chewy's. i find it less messy than the frozen/defrosted BARF. they LOVE their grass fed bison.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't know Paw Naturaw had dehydrated food. I'm going to check it out at the Holistic pet food shop in my area. I'm a huge fan of Dehydrated Raw pet food. It's very good for them. Much different than your regular kibble.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

For anyone who has not read it and might be interested, "Scared Poopless" is a great book. I couldn't put it down. It is written in the first person by her Maltese, Chiclet. Very cute but also very, very informative.


----------

